# Bird of pray live webcam.



## Pigeonworldwide (Dec 10, 2003)

My internet provider which is also the biggest telecom company in The Netherlands have a nest of "Slechvalken". They put a live webcam in the nest so you can see them 24/7 and see them grow etc...

I just saw them getting fed. SOme people here might not like these birds, but I think they are amazing. Its just a shame that they go after pigeons occasionally. Luckily in this season my pigeons aren't realy threatened by them - thye usually tend to go for smaller birds.

link to like webcam: http://scripts.planet.nl/video/

I just thought I should share this with you guys and girls!! 

Enjoy!!


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Thanks for the video link What kind of hawks are those?


----------



## Pigeonworldwide (Dec 10, 2003)

Peregrine Falcons


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Again, 

Thanks! ...very interesting to see them live like this.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

that is TOO COOL.........


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

what is the time difference between the Netherlands and the Eastern US? I went to check out the web cam and it was dark.


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Hi Lovebirds,

I am in NJ and checked out the link just now.....I am seeing the two birds preening, so maybe you could try again.

Linda


----------

